# Hammerhead shark and yak pics



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Got these photos from my brother today. Apparently they were taken at Moreton Banks. Wherever that is, I am guessing somewhere in Moreton Bay or over at Moreton Island.

Interesting pics though!

[edit] photos were taken at Moreton Island and were posted on seabreeze.com.au


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Scary but amazing as well. Do you know if it nudged or rubbed up against the yaks?

great pics!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Definately didn't nudge the kayak , look at the clarity of the water , no brown stain at all   :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Where are the fishing rods? 8) 8) I don't see any fishing rods...

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Fishing rods :?: 'If I had a hammer..... :!:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTRPwswAAChfgAASUKOAH6BgnIq/79/wMAD6jYxmo0GmhkANBoAABFPQaJoATQwAmBMJkGppkTT0g1TxE/UQ9Q9Q00/VM1PKExk/iq9zPLrXYLqddGkJF0RNvn8pTsZVodCrNz3odOTYoIsaIaiOUpFyQ/j/spi2ipLQVcAUJY/CQDCEG15UF6zF3wa2Hbm1mQETbyRDfAs7VMem5Gsnv/dcDCzXRVvzGn3iHliXfX1AkQ4kL7vOLEsdOMm1sqQe1XjkkFtWTHZBww+ncBYIRVriJIt6Zt2u153g952iG1QnjeqLaQRN8cCqA1vn322w64ULSpJPKJBiIQCUV4tkgHzsOwahaCkwuoZH+LuSKcKEgaJ+FmA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Apparently they were taken at Moreton Banks. Wherever that is, I am guessing somewhere in Moreton Bay or over at Moreton Island.
> 
> u


Wayne Moreton Banks stretch from the Big Sandhill to the Rouse Channel at the southern end of Moreton Island, often hammers feeding on school fish over all the Bay banks.

Be fantastic to see in those clear waters from a yak, and by the reaction of the paddlers in the pics they may have seen a few before.

Beautiful sharks and always inquisitive and I don't really think anything to be fearful of if around you


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats pretty cool ... something about the clear water really takes the edge off the fear factor being in a kayak and encountering a shark. Its when you cant see whats underneath you that...... Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> Thats pretty cool ... something about the clear water really takes the edge off the fear factor being in a kayak and encountering a shark. Its when you cant see whats underneath you that...... Brrrrrrrrr


I think that's what it is - the clear water and knowing exactly what you are up against - was wondering why I was thinking more along the lines of "cool" rather than "oh crap".


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

awwww. what a cute little fella... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

love the reaction from the guy in the front seat 8)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Red I have no idea who took the photo unfortunately.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

In some ways it is great to see such big hammer-heads still in Moreton bay. That said, if I were in that yak...............


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Come to think of it - that's a fair old paddle. Were they staying on Moreton, or did they paddle over from the mainland?


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

All i can say is OMG OMG OMG (waving hands around franticly) OMG

If had taken those pics they would have been just a blurr :lol: Great camera work for sure, He sure came up close and personal.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

funny, but he almost looks friendly like u could reach out and pat him....

are they pretty harmless? i know they have teeth and all but some are pretty docile, even if provoked.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT4IBicAAC1fgAASUGfIAoAAkAo/7/+wMAEMbWGgk00j9TUep6jNIyaaGmgNRhGgoDyg0ZADQEqn6FNT000jUaeiempoD0nlBkUJGFLG4dfWH1XJVHRcVQaXnm6e5grQsZNQj21rfu1srmw0ylCQu2rmRfQ+I73XP1CY/bA8ys0ItGbODPpHhcLIbK1H0OdW2ZsI015F+TDE7ZWVxruk92JfLUiNnm9W7lIegbSTledkcYMZ8lwFYIV7O5v1olBacpo7ZZyisMxTAPm+qvKLEFIHTOF1dTUm750dPg8wlIiUuRtCRllsueFJiraEQ4UMksCrXvS61RXld5JermFLGN5mslGgMQhgToyViRomxAjC6ay3LujzrRzOirVaDEhkv7jQ/xdyRThQkD4IBic=


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hammerheads are just like big puppies arn't they!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesom. Think I'll be sure to stop in there and have a good look around


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

its experiences like that, that got me into yak fishing. Theres nothing like coming face to face with nature.

Awsom wish i was there


----------

